# Os rău



## baffi2

Salut! Qualcuno mi potrebbe suggerire come tradurre  "(a fi un) os rău"?
Grazie, Mauro.


----------



## irinet

Ciao,
Vi preghiamo di darci un *contesto** per l'espressione?*
Abbiamo molti di frasi contenenti la parola "osso". Non conosco questa espressione.
Per favore, chiedo scusa per il mio Italiano.


----------



## baffi2

Ciao! Mulțumesc pentru răspuns. Vă dau atunci cîteva exemple:

1.Ești un os rău: în ciuda bombardamentelor ai supraviețuit.
2.Daca nu erai un os rău, ai fi ajuns un mare scriitor.
3.Ești un os rău, dat dracului!

M-am gândit că o posibila traducere in italiană ar fi "osso duro".
Cu bine, Mauro


----------



## irinet

Ok, dar exemplele oferite de tine, îți aparțin sau sunt luate de undeva? Nu am auzit expresia aceasta în limba română, de aceea te întreb. Văd că rezultă sensul de 'rezistent', din exemplele tale. În Dex online sunt foarte multe expresii cu acest cuvânt.


----------



## baffi2

Cred că "rezistent", care merge pentru propozițiile 2. și 3 (sunt extrase dintr-o carte, le-am modificat un pic ca să fie mai clare), acoperind așadar sensul din it. "osso duro", e ok, însă s-ar putea să însemne și "ticălos" sau ceva de genul ăsta. Oricum, constat cum ați mărturisit că nu este o expresie obișnuită în română. Vă mulțumesc mult pentru ajutor. M.


----------



## farscape

În românește expresia cea mai apropiată ar fi "soi rău" - _soiul rău nu piere - _care prinde și înțelesul de rezistent/rezilient.

Pe cât posibil te rog să folosești semnele diacritice - vezi sticky pentru detalii.

Auguri,
.


----------



## baffi2

Multumesc... pardon, mulțumesc... Interesantă si utilă sugestia dvs. Cred că acum am o idee cît mai clară.
Buone Feste! M.


----------

